# What ROM are you running?



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I recently switched over to the DC from a DX... I've been looking through the forums quite a bit over the last couple weeks, but I'm curious which ROM everybody is liking the most/most stable, etc. I had Apex RC2 on my DX and loved the stability, but also loved Liberty on my D2 a while back.

I've rambled long enough, what ya got?!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

You like Liberty you'll love GummyCharged. I recommend the 1.9.1 FE....Froyo based extremely stable and quick.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

any of the ee4 builds are solid. i ran aosp roms for so long i kinda like the change of pace and enjoyed touchwiz a bit more. if your like me youll love eclipse.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've tried several different Charge ROMs. (Humble, Eclipse and Gummy) Gummy is by far my favorite.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

blackdraggin said:


> any of the ee4 builds are solid. i ran aosp roms for so long i kinda like the change of pace and enjoyed touchwiz a bit more. if your like me youll love eclipse.


Yeah, I'm kinda liking touchwiz right now as well, but I desperately need to get the lagfix. I'll probably try Eclipse first, then switch to GummyCharged when that gets old.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"edwards2243 said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda liking touchwiz right now as well, but I desperately need to get the lagfix. I'll probably try Eclipse first, then switch to GummyCharged when that gets old.


U can do lagfix on stock rooted. Simply Odin the latest cwm, boot to recovery, then install the peanut butter jelly time kernel. Its rooted and has voodoo lagfix. Then u can be on ext4 stock rooted.


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Sig says it all.

Sent from my debloated ep1q charge......bro.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> U can do lagfix on stock rooted. Simply Odin the latest cwm, boot to recovery, then install the peanut butter jelly time kernel. Its rooted and has voodoo lagfix. Then u can be on ext4 stock rooted.


I've downloaded Odin and all the files needed to flash that kernal, but I'm trying to read up as much as I can first. I've never used Odin, I've always used RsdLite on my D2 and DX.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"edwards2243 said:


> I've downloaded Odin and all the files needed to flash that kernal, but I'm trying to read up as much as I can first. I've never used Odin, I've always used RsdLite on my D2 and DX.


Lol I'm the same. I read read read first.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I've downloaded Odin and all the files needed to flash that kernal, but I'm trying to read up as much as I can first. I've never used Odin, I've always used RsdLite on my D2 and DX.


Ill be in your position soon lol just gotta get me a charge first


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The new GummyCharge GBE RC2.3 is EXTREMELY stable and quick now with the EXT4 file fix. I recommend it highly over any other rom available for the Charge.


----------



## BleedsOrangeandBlue (Aug 11, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I've downloaded Odin and all the files needed to flash that kernal, but I'm trying to read up as much as I can first. I've never used Odin, I've always used RsdLite on my D2 and DX.


Its pretty easy man, especially with so many ROMs being packed as Odin files that will root/kernal/ROM you all in one shot.

I was an iPhone user for nearly four years, had no idea what I was doing, yet still had my Charge rooted within the first day with NO problems.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

edwards2243 said:


> I recently switched over to the DC from a DX... I've been looking through the forums quite a bit over the last couple weeks, but I'm curious which ROM everybody is liking the most/most stable, etc. I had Apex RC2 on my DX and loved the stability, but also loved Liberty on my D2 a while back.
> 
> I've rambled long enough, what ya got?!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Well, I don't know if you know this but I was one of the original devs on Liberty... Liberty used my base up till their GB release as I jumped off the team after I released 1.5.... Also I helped Fab with his last release of Apex (helped him port AOSP apps) We live in the same town so we littrally worked on it while he was over having beers at my place 

............Just thought I would point that out :tongue3: :wink2:


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Running Gummy 1.9.1 FE. Gingerbread was still a bit buggy and not as fast as I could get Froyo at the moment so I went back to FE.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Well, I don't know if you know this but I was one of the original devs on Liberty... Liberty used my base up till their GB release as I jumped off the team after I released 1.5.... Also I helped Fab with his last release of Apex (helped him port AOSP apps) We live in the same town so we littrally worked on it while he was over having beers at my place
> 
> ............Just thought I would point that out :tongue3: :wink2:


Good Lord, you're a Jack of all Trades! This phone would really, really suck without all the work you and your team have done. Cannot thank you enough.


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> Well, I don't know if you know this but I was one of the original devs on Liberty... Liberty used my base up till their GB release as I jumped off the team after I released 1.5.... Also I helped Fab with his last release of Apex (helped him port AOSP apps) We live in the same town so we littrally worked on it while he was over having beers at my place
> 
> ............Just thought I would point that out :tongue3: :wink2:


I knew you were on the Liberty team and actually started following you guys on twitter due to your work on that ROM. Gotta admit, the fact that your LTE phone of choice was the Charge had some influence on me getting it. So far, i'm loving it...so if you've been blowing smoke about how great of a phone it is, I haven't figured that out yet!

I just got the voodoo lagfix and ext4 change last night. When i'm sick of touchwiz, I'll be giving GummyCharged a try. Keep up the good work!


----------



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

yutzybrian said:


> Running Gummy 1.9.1 FE. Gingerbread was still a bit buggy and not as fast as I could get Froyo at the moment so I went back to FE.


flashed this last night...loving it. I'm anxious to see what 2.0 has to offer.


----------



## Phsyclone79 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm running altered beast, since day 1!!! I love it. Try some others rom's but like A. B. cuz of the looks of it.


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

I run a stock Eclair 2.1 full bloat... by far the best


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

I started off using Gummy 1.8.5, saw the Humble as advertised as a "low power ROM" so I decided to give it a whack, noticed it was BS & switched to Eclipse131. Haven't gone back since, Eclipse is awesome. It's basically a TouchWiz4/GalaxyS2 themed version of TW3, only downside is Nitro is currently working on the DX2 so development for that ROM has stopped. Once GC2.0 is released(should be later tonight) I'm switching to that.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"syaoran12 said:


> I run a stock Eclair 2.1 full bloat... by far the best


Oh, I love the poop UI!

Sent from my Droid Charge running GummyCharged 1.9.1


----------

